# Why take the 801/802 exams vs 701/702 exams ?



## TampaBayIT

I have to ask, why would someone like myself take the new 801/802 exams instead of the still available 701/702 exams ?
According to CompTia's website a person has the option of being A+ certified by taking either of them until the 701/702 exams expire August 31,2013. :thumb:
I ask because apparently the 801/802 exams contain more information to know, such as performance based questions instead of only multiple choice like the 701/702 exams, and therefore may be a little harder to pass. :banghead:
I am about to begin a new job as a Technical Support Rep Level I. I have no previous IT work experience and am only 2 months into a 20 month A.S. Network Engineer program that will include A+, Net+, Security+ and CCNA. With 18 months left to graduate, the work experience I am about to gain will be very much to my benefit. opcorn:
With no experience under my built for 801/802 exam simulated performance based questions, wouldn't it behoove me to take the 701/702 exams instead ? :huh:


----------



## BosonMichael

Yep, you can take either version. And I've yet to encounter or hear of an employer who actually cared which version of the A+ you've taken: to them, A+ certified is A+ certified.

There are certainly more study materials currently available for the 70x exams, but that should be less of a problem the closer we get to August 2013. 

Don't assume that the performance-based questions on 80x are going to make the exam harder. In fact, many people actually find performance-based questions to be easier than multiple-choice questions. 

If I'm not mistaken, the 80x exams have fewer questions than the 70x exams. That has an upside and a downside: although there are fewer questions on 80x, you'll have less questions that you can miss and still get the same percentage score. In truth, if you know the material, it doesn't matter how many questions they ask or in what format they present the questions - you'll be able to pass, regardless.

Good on you for working while in school. Many people go to school assuming that a degree is going to automagically propel them a few steps up the IT career ladder. In reality, a degree simply makes you more attractive for the jobs you have the experience to hold. Meaning, experience is the key factor in rising up the IT career ladder; certifications and degrees simply get your resume noticed. So... in my opinion, you are on the right track.

Hope this helps!


----------



## TampaBayIT

Thanks for your input Boson !
Although I have no IT experience, I have over a dozen years of customer service/soft skills which helped me land the job I believe.
My course of action over the next 9 months is:
A+
MCTS: Win 7 Config (680) by 03/2013 and before legacy status July 31, 2013
Net+ by 06/2013
Security+ by 09/2013
and finish with my CCNA by graduation in June 2014
I also plan to enroll in my school's Bachelor MIS program after the A.S. degree


----------



## BosonMichael

Sounds good... keep us posted!


----------



## Techie19

Don't mean to butt in but just wanted to share my experience in attaining a job in IT.

I graduated from my community college back in May. Earned an Associates Degree, A.A., in Computer Information System. Even since graduating I've been applying to different jobs in IT, such as Help Desk, Desktop Support, etc..., but I have yet to land an interview. 

I want to take the A+ exam with the hopes that after passing it and earning the certification it will help with my job hunting. I hope it makes me more noticeable to potential hiring managers. I don't have any kind of Jon related IT experience. My current job doesn't involve IT and my last job I was a Dept Manager at a retail store. I feel that this has held me back, the lack of IT related experience, in finding a job in IT.

As far as this thread goes, I had the same question, which exam should I take, 7 series or 8 series. I see thy there is already study material out for the 8 series exam, and since this will be the latest exam, I think I'm going to study for that one.


----------



## BosonMichael

The A+ will indeed help. As far as not having experience goes... we've all been there before. After all, you can't get experience until you get your first IT job, right? That's what entry-level IT positions are for. By definition, an entry-level job is a job in which you ENTER the career field... and if you're entering the field, you don't yet have experience. Entry-level certifications (like the A+, Network+, and Windows client certs) can help get you noticed by employers so you can get those jobs.

Good luck on your exams, Techie!


----------

